
The Walnut Rubbing Chinese Gentleman: Ernst Cordes' Travelogue to Beijing, 1937 - lermontov
http://jhiblog.org/2015/11/30/the-walnut-rubbing-chinese-gentleman-ernst-cordes-travelogue-to-beijing-1937/
======
2drew3
My father in law has a bunch of these walnuts. It's crazy how expensive they
are: $5-15k per pair depending on hue, number of lines, etc.

Somewhere in China, a walnut farmer is getting filthy rich.

